# Micro Skiff OTW, Outward Bound Adventures



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*Micro Skiff Update - Going Anknona*

We're in the hopper at *Ankona* for a Shadowcast 18' powered by Mercury 30 HP 4 Stroke and set for delivery around February or so. Of course we're very excited to welcome the new rig. Erin is such a pleasure to work with and Capt. Marcus Haralson has been a great reference and a lot of help, great folks on the Ankona Team. Capt. Jeff Garner's new venture Coastal Aluminum Fabrication is going to do some of the rigging for a "special approach" on the layout/comfort inspired by Marcus. Jeff is not only an accomplished fly angler and all around fishing and waterfowl guide, BUT, he's also a an amazing fabricator and located right here in Seadrift. He can be reached at 361-571-6969. Right now he's under construction with a new 40 x 60 shop with newest bending and pressing equipment. Next door, you'll find David Ellis with David & Rebecca's Fiberglass Repair. They do everything from complete rebuilds to mods.

*Big Boat Spiders* - Jeff is working on a new design/concept for our bayboats modeled after the Spider platforms for chasing migratory species on the outside beaches and less comfortable open/big water locales. From concept to execution, custom coatings, etc., Jeff will bring the vision to life.

*Spot N Stalk Air Logistics - Wade *

We've got a number of trips ahead of us on the high octane side of this world and man the cooling rains have really impressed the chaning of the seasons on us and we're loving it after the brutal heat this Summer! Capt. Chris Cady, Capt. Jeff Garner, and Capt. Jeff Larson will have the honors.

*Website Development - seadriftflyfishing.com*

It's taken some time, but the content requirements are finally within our reach and we're moving forward with the development of our web page. Some of you may already follow us on *Facebook*. If not, we'd love to have you join us there.

*Outward Bound - texaskayaksafari.com*

Synergies and opportunities to share our love of the outdoors is spawning an "outward bound" division which should really compliment the flyfishing division. Rodney Mullins, a local Seadrifter is the face of the endeavor and he grew up on the water and in the bush enjoying the saltlife with his dad and friends. Rodney is a great guy; very resourceful afield; and, accomplished naturalist. We'll be offering pack trips, combination camping, fishing, glamping, eco tour, birding, romance, and general disconnnect trips supported by our infrastructure and logistics management and full service lodge. We've got a lot of great ideas here, tremendous excitement, and would love some feedback if you get a moment. What does your ideal "overnight" kayak/camping/fishing trip look like? We'd love to hear from you! You can check out our *TKS Facebook* page as well. We'll be breathing life into www.texaskayaksafari.com shortly so stay tuned.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing and fun ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

Tight Loops!

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Who's the Kenny Chesney wannabe in the first pic?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

ah, well maybe at some point in the near future you're going to come to understand the frustration with knuckleheads in airboats running around back lakes herding fish.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

southpaw said:


> Who's the Kenny Chesney wannabe in the first pic?


i'd like to see some video of him running across the bay with those rods sitting in those holders like that.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

southpaw said:


> Who's the Kenny Chesney wannabe in the first pic?


Funny you should ask...LOL. I can't believe from that angle you came up with the KC comparison.. There is a striking resemblance I'm telling you and I've always thought the same, looks just like him.

That is Rodney Mullins, the son of Butch Mullins who was a long time neighbor and very close friend of the lodge up until his passing last December. Rodney will be among the leaders of the TKS endeavor afield and you just won't find better folks to take in the sights and wildlife with.

Double K


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Ish said:


> i'd like to see some video of him running across the bay with those rods sitting in those holders like that.


Good morning Ish! Missed you....:mpd:


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Ish said:


> ah, well maybe at some point in the near future you're going to come to understand the frustration with knuckleheads in airboats running around back lakes herding fish.


Enter the 2% Pro Team, just have to be 2% smarter than the fish or anybody else on the same waters. We always have been, always will be. We can be in awe of stupidity but usually it draws a smile and then a quick maneuver. If you let stuff like that get to you, I mean in between your ears, it's a problem. Gotta stay positive bro; forecast success not failure; overcome; outwit; outsmart; stay humble; keep your head down; and, above all, facilitate memories of a lifetime for your guests.

Double Cay


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yaw you'll reap what you've sown.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Ish said:


> yaw you'll reap what you've sown.


Thanks for the encouraging words bud! Yes sir, I believe that and we have been getting it done for 25 years; moving from the lower left quadrant to upper right and that's just been a heck of a ride and a whole lot of fun!

Double K


----------

